# St Carherines Auction



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Is everyone ready for the St Catherines Auction this coming Sunday October 21st? http://www.scaas.info/


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Will be there!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Me too!!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be there too!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

You better be bettaforu - you have that tank for me


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm trying to get the day off to go.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I'm trying to get the day off to go.


Good luck!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Pamelajo said:


> Good luck!!


It's overtime so I don't think they can make me work it. I'm sure someone else will want the 6 hours at double time.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> It's overtime so I don't think they can make me work it. I'm sure someone else will want the 6 hours at double time.


Good incentive for some one to take it. What do you do for work?


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Jackson said:


> It's not a profit thing these are being given to her as a thank you.


For what??


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

What are the snails for? Do they have to be a special type? I've got a couple billion pond snails. Not sure yet whether I'm going though.

Lee


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> What are the snails for? Do they have to be a special type? I've got a couple billion pond snails. Not sure yet whether I'm going though.
> 
> Lee


Lee, I don't want your pond snails!!!! You can keep them 

The kind Jackson has are a kind of apple snail called a spixi. I need replenishing my stock, I only keep apples on purpose and assassins to get rid of the unwanted pests.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Pamelajo said:


> For what??


My mistake
I thought I was giving you them as a thank you for supplying me with mine.

I'll delete my post.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I mentioned this before in another thread, but for those that did not see that thread. When you come to the auction I will have name tags available so it is easier to find fellow gta members. I will be at the registration desk.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Jackson said:


> My mistake
> I thought I was giving you them as a thank you for supplying me with mine.
> 
> I'll delete my post.


Did I send you some in the past? Sorry if I don't remember. Too much going on lately. I still would love some and can trade or send the money ahead of time.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Pamelajo said:


> Good incentive for some one to take it. What do you do for work?


I'm a caretaker for the TDSB. If I can come I'll bring you some spixis. Do you have any nice colored apple snails available?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok my chief is going to cover Sundays for me so ill be able to go to the next 3 auctions.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I only have a few for breeding, but Big Al's in Hamilton had them and lots of colours. I will be out that way tomorrow do you want me to pick you up some if they have any left?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey could someone explain how this works? I've never been to an auction. Is there a lot of fish for sale, if so do people just bid on the group? singles? Or is it a bunch of breeders that come together to sell fish? Sorry for all the questions. It's about an hour and a half drive, I'd like to know what I'm getting myself into ahhahaha thanks everyone!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Reis said:


> Hey could someone explain how this works? I've never been to an auction. Is there a lot of fish for sale, if so do people just bid on the group? singles? Or is it a bunch of breeders that come together to sell fish? Sorry for all the questions. It's about an hour and a half drive, I'd like to know what I'm getting myself into ahhahaha thanks everyone!


You(Yes, you too) can bring fish or plants, aquariums or working aquarium stuff ,with quantity and type, marked on each bag or item. I can too. Anyone can sell at an aquarium auction. AND anyone can bid! IT'S EASY.

For biding, you register and get a card with a number on it. Raise the card if you want to bid and if you're lucky, you'll get the item. EASY!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Reis said:


> Hey could someone explain how this works? I've never been to an auction. Is there a lot of fish for sale, if so do people just bid on the group? singles? Or is it a bunch of breeders that come together to sell fish? Sorry for all the questions. It's about an hour and a half drive, I'd like to know what I'm getting myself into ahhahaha thanks everyone!


Most stuff is sold by the bag(fish, plants) or item(heaters etc) The odd time someone will bring say 10 used aquariums all the same size they may offer them as a lot or auction off one and then the rest will go for that two but to individual buyers. I think Scottmandu ended up getting some tanks like that at our last auction.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Well it is just around the corner.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

anybody else from GTA Aquaria going to the SCAAS auction this Sunday Oct 21?


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*There*

Ill be there to feed my addiction. Cheers to everyone that makes it out.

Matt


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be there too.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

That is great, for those of you I have not met please let me know who you are when you register as I will be at that table.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*rules*



Pamelajo said:


> That is great, for those of you I have not met please let me know who you are when you register as I will be at that table.


Hey Pamelajo, whats the ruling on donations? I don't see anything in the rules about them. I wanted to bring a few bags to donate to the club.

Do I have to register as a member to donate or can I just bring them with me and inform ya when I show up to register as a buyer?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

No you don't have to register to donate. I will do up a sheet for you and give you stickers for the bags. That would be great! See you tomorrow.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*Donations*

Yesssss...Thanks. Appreciate it. Figured i add it to the thread incase any others wanna bring something.

Been going to these auctions awhile now, glad I can give back even if its only a few items.

Thanks,

see ya tomorrow.

Matt


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Every little bit helps!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

If anyone checks the Site here looking for directions, because you're lost or can't find the right place, keep driving on St.Davids until you see the sign for the fish auction; it is at the teamster union. 
I know some people knocked on the door of a poor guy at 70 St. Davids where the road splits.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

So far it's s sellers auction....


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone that came out to support our club. It was great seeing some of you again and meeting a few more!​


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

soo. what did everyone get? anything exciting?


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> I would like to thank everyone that came out to support our club. It was great seeing some of you again and meeting a few more!​


Thank You and the club and the runners especially!

I had an excellent day


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Pam it was nice met you 
Tiberio


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Bantario said:


> Thank You and the club and the runners especially!
> 
> I had an excellent day


Glad you enjoyed yourself.



tf_fish said:


> Hi Pam it was nice met you
> Tiberio


Nice to meet you too!



Hitch said:


> soo. what did everyone get? anything exciting?


I did not buy anything for once in many years. Well from the auction that is. A couple of members here brought me some snails. One of these days you are going to have to come out.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Pamelajo said:


> I did not buy anything for once in many years. Well from the auction that is. A couple of members here brought me some snails. One of these days you are going to have to come out.


Ah I see. And currently, I am trying VERY hard to fight against the multiple tank syndrome.....so going to auctions would be VERY counter productive...lol


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Ah I see. And currently, I am trying VERY hard to fight against the multiple tank syndrome.....so going to auctions would be VERY counter productive...lol


Oh just give in!!! More fun that way!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Killifish price were through the roof!!! Especially the big ones. Fundulopanchax sjoestetdi Blue gularis went for over fifty bucks for a couple (or a trio)!!!

Prices were all over the place and pretty fair all around.

African cichlids were on the low side as _some people weren't naming some of their fish, other than "afra species"(*you know who you are!*)_. Wouldn't touch those as they could be hybrids, hence the low price. Please people, be precise. You'll get a better price and will do the hobby justice.

I brought a load of plants and a couple bags of fish.

Very friendly group, the SCAAS members. Great auctioneering Tom & the Teamster guy! Hi Pamelajo!

Hi to all the GTAAq's that showed. I had my white hat on with *HOL* on the front. I saw:
Mattituude
Signguy
Bettaforu
Pamelajo
Razoredge
TF_fish
Lee_D
Bwiskered aka Charlie

I missed:
Bantario
RevoBuda
jediwiggles
Rush2112 (love the album)

Sorry for those I missed seeing.

If you see me at the KWAS auction on Oct 28th or the PRAC on Nov 4th, tap me on the shoulder & chat.

Thanks again SCAAS members.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Back Scotmando!
I also saw Matt, Bettaforu, Charlie, Bantario, and Rush2112
and met TF_fish, Revobuda, jediwiggles. 
Also Met Matt's mom and girlfriend. 
Missed Lee_D. 
It was a busy day, but enjoyable. 
The Teamster guy is Jim Chalmers.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Jediwiggles and I ducked out early. Prices were through the roof and we really didn't need much of anything else left out there.

We never formally met Scotmando, but I believe I know who you are because you sit next to bettaforu often. Maybe we'll formally meet at KWAS.

I'm hoping KWAS delivers like it did last year.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all, sorry if I missed out talking to anyone...I was wandering as usual 

Got a few baby Madagascar Lace plants to grow out in my plant tank, first time Ive seen any like this. Aspixi snails for the algae problem, and a pair of small but super pretty Killifish (panchax golds I believe) they are doing well in the previous Taiwan Bee tank, guess the PH is to their liking. 

Sat with Scot and Peter Lee (Ice) had a good laugh with you guys  Always fun to sit with people you know (Scot and I were into the BBQ chips big time)

So for those of you going to KW...stop by, tap me on the shoulder and introduce yourself. Im always happy to meet new people from GTA.

This should be a good one! Getting excited...got fish/shrimps/bettas to show and helping out at the tables this year....I get to see up close what's available...hehe!!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, I made it to the auction. I'm afraid I didn't stay long though. My tanks are all pretty well busting at the seams. No room for anything new.

Turns out I have even less room than I thought. Last fall I picked up seven baby Phillipine Blue Angels at one of the auctions. I noticed last night that one of them is cleaning a nesting site. Closer observation showed that four of the seven had paired up. I suspect a lot of my fish are going to be relocating to different tanks throughout my fish room the next few days...

Lee


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

IF you don't want to have to raise the angels just leave things as they are, the eggs will probably get eaten by the other angels, or just not hatch.

I found I had to separate the breeding pair to allow the babies room to hatch and grow.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like I had a little surprise when I got home from work. Proud daddy is guarding the eggs. I seperated out three of the seven angels and I will see what happens. The other pair look jelous because this pair took the only nesting place. Is it normal for two pairs to breed at once? The second female looks like she will let loose sometime tomorrow.

Lee


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

50 bucks is about half price for Blue Gularis right now. A friend of mine in Oregon just sold a trio for 91 dollars on Aquabid. Blue Gularis are very rare in the USA hobby right now. 7 pairs recently went down to the states from the Southern Ontario Killifish Club at the last meeting.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought a pair of Blue Gularis in Hamilton Auction for $17 just a few weeks back


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

My brother Peter and I left the action a bit early at around 2 pm. We spoke to Matt, Tiberio, Pamela, Anna and Charlie to name a few. 
Sorry didn't get a chance to meet other people. See everyone at KWAS on Sunday.
Gino


----------

